# Problem mit Logitech G930



## cenic1990 (21. Dezember 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

habe schon seit längerem ein Logitech G930 Headset. 
Mein Problem ist, dass es sich selbst vom PC Trennt und wieder anschließt egal an welchem USB Port ich es anstecke... es ist nicht immer so aber sehr oft und das nervt.
Aktuell habe ich Windows 8 auf dem PC bei Windows 7 war es aber genau gleich. Die Logitech Gaming Software ist auf dem Aktuellsten stand.

Kennt jemand das Problem ?

mfg


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (21. Dezember 2013)

Zurückschicken und Kopfhörer kaufen


----------



## cenic1990 (21. Dezember 2013)

wow sehr gute Hilfe !


----------



## The_Trasher (21. Dezember 2013)

Hast dus schon an einem anderen PC probiert?

Glaube fast nicht das es am Headset liegt sondern am MoBo.


----------



## Soldyah (21. Dezember 2013)

Hallo,

Versuch das mal -> Some USB devices do not recharge in Windows 8.1
Hatte bei mir das Problem mit fanatec clubsport pedals v2. Die hatten nen Treiberproblem unter Win 8 (.1).
Haben sich auch ständig an- und abgemeldet. Die Abschaltung der Energieverwaltung hat geholfen.
Vielleicht hilfts ja bei deinem HS.
Funktionierts an einem anderen PC?
(Wenn kaputt, richtige Kopfhörer kaufen)


----------



## cenic1990 (21. Dezember 2013)

Danke für die Hilfe Soldyah aber das hat leider nicht geklappt. kann es aber sein das mein Headset mit USB 3.0 nicht klar kommt ? Wenn ich es vorne anschließe tritt das problem nicht auf.
An meinem alten PC hatte ich nur USB 2.0 und da war dieses Problem nicht.


----------



## Jeanboy (22. Dezember 2013)

Dann stecke es doch einfach in USB 2.0?


----------



## ScootAttack (22. Dezember 2013)

Das mach meins aber auch ab und zu.

verbindet aber dann auch schnell wieder.

Wenn ne lösung hast sag mal bescheit^^


----------



## cenic1990 (22. Dezember 2013)

hab aber nur vorne 2.0 und hinten nur 3.0, vorne einstecken sieht ******* aus


----------



## ScootAttack (22. Dezember 2013)

ist egal wo das reinsteckst. 
Das macht der immer.

Wenns net mehr haben willst, dann mach es so wie ich und Hol dir ein AKG Q701^^


Hast du ein Antivirusprogramm drauf?

Gruß


----------



## Jeanboy (22. Dezember 2013)

cenic1990 schrieb:


> hab aber nur vorne 2.0 und hinten nur 3.0, vorne einstecken sieht ******* aus


 
Ich kenne kein Board, das hinten nur 3.0 hat?


Dann eben sowas:

http://geizhals.de/delock-extern-intern-usb-2-0-konverter-41764-a720072.html


----------



## der pc-nutzer (22. Dezember 2013)

Jeanboy schrieb:


> Ich kenne kein Board, das hinten nur 3.0 hat?



Gibts genügend, zum beispiel gigabyte ga z77x/z87x ud3h


----------



## Jeanboy (22. Dezember 2013)

der pc-nutzer schrieb:


> Gibts genügend, zum beispiel gigabyte ga z77x/z87x ud3h


 
Eig. nur die Gigabreit Boards 

@ T.E. Du könntest auch mal die USB 3 Treiber aktualisieren bzw. alle USB 3 Anschlüsse testen, vielleicht geht es ja bei einem


----------



## cenic1990 (25. Dezember 2013)

Ein Antivirusprogramm habe ich keines drauf. Ich habe das UD3H also leider nur 3.0 anschlüsse. die Treiber Könnte ich mal aktualisieren das hab ich noch nicht versucht.

mfg


----------



## Audioliebhaber (25. Dezember 2013)

Würdest du das Headset ins Nirvana schiessen, wenn das Problem nicht lösbar ist? Du kannst dabei nur gewinnen. Hier ein Userbeispiel:



> Dieser Kopfhörer ist einfach nur der Hammer!
> Als ehemaliger Logitech G930 Besitzer( ca.2 Jahre zufrieden damit weil ich nichts anderes gehört habe) dachte ich mir es muss was neues her!
> Zuerst probierte ich das Steelseries Siberia Elite dann das Razer Tiamat 7.1 und noch das Tritton Pro+!
> Sicher kann man diese 3 nicht mit dem Beyerdynamic vergleichen!
> ...



Der hat den Beyerdynamic Dt 990 gekauft.


----------



## cenic1990 (25. Dezember 2013)

ins Nirvana schießen eher weniger das hat mir 120€ gekostet soweit ich noch weis. und ich denke verkaufen brauch ich das auch nicht wollen.


----------



## Audioliebhaber (25. Dezember 2013)

> ins Nirvana schießen eher weniger das hat mir 120€ gekostet soweit ich noch weis.


Gerade deswegen würde ich es verkaufen. NOch bekommst du etwas dafür, wenn es vielleicht ganz defekt ist, nichts mehr. Du kannst dich klanglich nur verbesssern und wirst dich ärgern, wieso du jemals Geld für das Logitech ausgegen hast. 

Vom Klang ist das Logitech nämlich nicht besser als dieser Kopfhörer:

Superlux HD-681 Evo BK

[User-Review] Superlux HD681 gg. Logitech G35, Roccat Kave, Creative Fatal1ty

Zudem gibt es für das Teil absolut keine Ersatzteile, im Gegensatz zum DT 990, wo man JEDES Einzelteil seperat erwerben kann.


----------



## Sabe11 (25. Dezember 2013)

Das teil ist sicher nicht defekt! Ich habe das selbe Headset und habe das genau gleiche problem und noch ein anderes dazu, bei mir ists so das der Sound auf der rechten seite im Stereo modus immer stärker ist als links. Links höre ich fast nichts im gegensatz zu rechts. Aber im suround modus da funktioniert es wie es sol. Ich hatte letztens ein 30minütiges gespräch mit dem Logitech Support, haben zusammen software de und neu installiert, treiber neu alles mit dem Support hatt aber nichts genützt. Habe dan auf anraten des Supports das Headset ausgetauscht und siehe da das selbe wieder. Sie sind aber dran an einem Patch für das problem. Für den Preis bin ich sehr enttäuscht werde nie wieder Logitech Headset kaufen. Hatte vorher das Medusa 5.1 und das war Top nur die ganzen Kabel nervten.


----------



## cenic1990 (25. Dezember 2013)

also wenn mehrere das Problem haben dann kann ich es doch noch gut verkaufen. aber reine Kopfhörer möchte ich eigentlich nicht, ein mic muss schon dran sein. mfg


----------



## Jeanboy (25. Dezember 2013)

cenic1990 schrieb:


> also wenn mehrere das Problem haben dann kann ich es doch noch gut verkaufen. aber reine Kopfhörer möchte ich eigentlich nicht, ein mic muss schon dran sein. mfg


 
Da gibts genug passende Kombis


----------



## cenic1990 (25. Dezember 2013)

die wären zb ?


----------



## Jeanboy (25. Dezember 2013)

Hier hast du eine gute Auflistung:



Thallassa schrieb:


> Du kannst das MMX300 kaufen, das ist ein DT770  mit Mikro dran - kostet allerdings satte 120€ Aufpreis, die das Gerät  keinesfalls wert ist.
> 
> Da es in dem Thread bisher fast  ausschließlich um die ach so hochgelobten Beyer ging, es gibt genug  Alternativen im gleichen Preissegment.
> 
> ...



*

Kombination 9:*

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/sound-hifi/321031-mein-headset-mod-dt770-pro-mic.html


----------



## cenic1990 (26. Dezember 2013)

danke für diese Optionen.
Da das Problem heute wieder aufgetreten ist werde ich mein G930 verkaufen, aber da fehlen mir leider noch ein paar Beiträge hier  

mfg


----------



## Audioliebhaber (26. Dezember 2013)

Stell es bei Ebay ein! Dort zahlen die für den Schrott horrende Preise.


----------



## cenic1990 (26. Dezember 2013)

okay danke für die Info dann werde ich es mal da versuchen  

Eine frage bleibt aber noch.
Dass Fidelio Gefällt mir echt gut.
Ist das Mikrofon (das ebenfalls dabei gelinkt ist) gut ? versteht man da einen ordentlich ?


----------



## Audioliebhaber (26. Dezember 2013)

Hast du keinen Laden, bei dem du die Lautsprecher hören kannst? Wenn du deine PLZ gibst, suchen wir dir ein Geschäft raus.


----------



## Thallassa (26. Dezember 2013)

cenic1990 schrieb:


> Ist das Mikrofon (das ebenfalls dabei gelinkt ist) gut ? versteht man da einen ordentlich ?



Ne, das ist totaler Billigschrott, deswegen empfehlen wir das Zeug ja auch


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (26. Dezember 2013)

cenic1990 schrieb:


> okay danke für die Info dann werde ich es mal da versuchen
> 
> Eine frage bleibt aber noch.
> Dass Fidelio Gefällt mir echt gut.
> Ist das Mikrofon (das ebenfalls dabei gelinkt ist) gut ? versteht man da einen ordentlich ?


 
Besser als jedes Headset, habe ein ähnliches, an meiner U7 ist es wirklich gut.


----------



## cenic1990 (26. Dezember 2013)

okay in dem Fall kauf ich mir das sobald mein altes nen neuen Besitzer gefunden hat 

88348 ist meine PLZ

mfg


----------



## Audioliebhaber (26. Dezember 2013)

Ruf mal da an:

Musikhaus Hermann Online-Shop


Wenn du Studiotechnik haben, dürften die wahrscheinlich auch Kopfhörer führen. Am ehesten Beyerdynamic und AKG.


----------



## cenic1990 (27. Dezember 2013)

okay werde ich mal machen 
dachte echt das g930 sei gut aber denken ist bekanntlich nicht gleich wissen


----------



## ExciteLetsPlay (27. Dezember 2013)

jo der gamer kram wird überteuert verkauft, udn ist nur plastikmist und zerbricht irgendwann, echte kundenverarsche, habe auch knapp 2 jahre dran geglaubt und in headsets investiert, aber die kaputten immer wieder zurückgebeen, irgendwann hat es mir gerreicht und ich habe mich hier gemeldet  nun habe ich einen super Kh mit sonem mic wie dem reloop


----------



## cenic1990 (27. Dezember 2013)

ich dachte halt immer das es das beste zum zocken ist, aber wie du sagst ist überteuert... so ziehen sie einen über den tisch


----------

